# January 2013 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Custom fit saddle in the December drawing was Mt Nebo Goats. Congratulations!!

This month we are giving away a set of hoof trimmers. These continue to be a very popular item. As always reply to this post by the end of the month to be automatically entered.[attachment=0:gj7y8o3f]Hooftrimmers.gif[/attachment:gj7y8o3f]


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Never hurts to keep an extra one...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

am sooo in on this. No one carries these locale and price plus shipping outta jeffers is a bit much  Thanks Rex.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been using my horse equipment. Its awkward. Those trimmers would be nice. How will I impress the judges?

A haiku:

Clippers for goat feet
So carried away with snips
Goats hide your waddles

Thank you very much. (Snap snap snap in the beatnik style of applause)


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Put my name in the hat! Thanks, Rex!


----------



## sweetfreedomgirl (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in!!! 

Happy New Year!!

Thia


----------



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

yes please


----------



## Lamanchappy (Jan 6, 2013)

Count me in! I am new here...but can't wait for the weather to break so I can GET TO PACKIN!


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Rex! 
Please include me in this drawing, I have been using small garden bush trimmers to trim my goats hooves.


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## Loftydreams (Oct 12, 2012)

oooh actual hoof trimmers! I would love a pair of these 

I to am currently using garden clippers and could use a pair of The Real Deal!

hmm I've never even thought of using my horse equipment that would be Really unruly !


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Ooooh, much as the boys would rather my name _not_ be drawn, would you please sneak it into the drawing? Our current trimmers are getting a bit dull and they might actually be _happy_ about new ones. Thanks!


----------



## Bonney lake (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I would sure like a pair of those!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

If you do not win it. You can order it from Rex.


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Put my name in the hat, with 280+ hooves to trim I'm always looking for a sharp pair of trimmers.


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

I feel sorry for Dwite, I only have sixteen feet.
Sure why not, can always use em.

Thanks Rex for all you do.

" Long Live The Pack Goat"

Curtis King Burbankl WA.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

A huge thanks to Rex and NWPG! Please place my name in the drawing. Thanks


----------



## kelly t (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,
I am new to this forum and am very excited I found it. I have already learned so much from everyone. Thanks. I am getting a new goat at the end of Feb. And going to train him to be a pack goat. I have 2 pygmies and 3 mini Nubians right now. I would love to win the goat hoof trimmers. Thanks for entering me in the drawing for them.


----------



## Hillbilly Curt (Dec 19, 2010)

You guys are always giving away useful items, count me in, I'm getting tired of using my pruning shears!


----------



## Willys54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine are dull. I could use new sharp ones!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

It would be nice to win since I don't even have a pair of trimmers yet


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner in the January drawing was Curtis.King Congratulations!


----------

